# A Special Thank You To Our Moderator Team



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of people don't realize that our moderators are volunteers who spend much of their free time working to keep things running smoothly. They do so out of the goodness of their hearts and because they want to help the community grow and flourish. They handle spam quickly and make sure that our rules are followed across the board, making it better for all of us.

I feel truly blessed to work with such an amazing team.

Let's take a moment to thank them for all they do. :vs_cool:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The biggest thanks goes to Mama Cricket!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mods are like Janitors...

They clean up the puke and swab the toilets and rarely ever get a thank you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Mods are like Janitors...
> 
> They clean up the puke and swab the toilets and rarely ever get a thank you.


Beers on Hawg! Thanks buddy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah some of you are ok. I don't know about that Denton guy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorta feels like a Policied state...... I can't even tag the walls around here before the Mods done got it cleaned off looking like knew.... Very few stray kitty cats....... hardly ever see any fun NYMOR.....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>, This place ain't no fun anymore....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>....... Damn grown ups ....especially those girls.....

I'm gonna start me a club.....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>....no girls allowed....yeah!....lets see what cricket will have to say abou that....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>.........

i know...I know....we will start a new rule....YES!!!! <Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>... The Holding Operational Mods accountable act..... I will call it...the **** Act.!!!!! <Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>

You mods are al required to perform under the instructions and guidance of the **** Act!....Yes...I like it.....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>....

Now I'm gonna go tell the others at the secret hide out....<Kic.....tink, tink tnk tnk....>


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks to all of you that make this board possible. 

I have gained much 

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 82035
> 
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that our moderators are volunteers who spend much of their free time working to keep things running smoothly. They do so out of the goodness of their hearts and because they want to help the community grow and flourish. They handle spam quickly and make sure that our rules are followed across the board, making it better for all of us.
> ...


RPD's face turns red, and as he looks down at the ground, stammers out "aww, shucks, ma'am. Thank ya."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 82035
> 
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that our moderators are volunteers who spend much of their free time working to keep things running smoothly. They do so out of the goodness of their hearts and because they want to help the community grow and flourish. They handle spam quickly and make sure that our rules are followed across the board, making it better for all of us.
> ...


Wait, are you sure you're posting this on the correct board????


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, Mod Squad........... take the 3-day weekend off!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, Mod Squad........... take the 3-day weekend off!


Thanks buddy, appreciate that. I could really use a 3 day.....wait, wait,wait. I see what you're doing. You're planning a party while we're gone aren't you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Thanks buddy, appreciate that. I could really use a 3 day.....wait, wait,wait. I see what you're doing. You're planning a party while we're gone aren't you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


BPH would never do that. .

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Huge year end bonus checks all around! :vs_rocking_banana:

No seriously, we have rules? And MODS!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Thanks buddy, appreciate that. I could really use a 3 day.....wait, wait,wait. I see what you're doing. You're planning a party while we're gone aren't you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll .…. second Cricket's motion!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I'll .&#8230;. second Cricket's motion!


Copycat

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moderators? When the 'eff did we get Moderators?

VIDEO REMOVED DUE TO LANGUAGE


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Cricket

I was wondering you could appoint me a M-FAD...Moderator For A Day? This coming Sunday would be good, I have nothing to do but watch NASCAR (Bojangles Southern 500 at Darlington) and drink heavily.

My schedule is as follows;

5 AM; Wake up with headache. Go over College Football Games I watched but have no idea who won due to heavy alcohol consumption. 
6 AM; Breakfast
6:30 AM; Check Prepper Forums
8 AM; Ride 4 wheeler around Slippy Lodge
10:45; Crack open Adult Beverage #1. (Can't Drink All Day Unless You Start in The Morning)
Check Prepper Forum Periodically throughout the day. Bug Hell Out of Mrs Slippy Periodically throughout the day. Take at least 1 scheduled and 1 unscheduled Nap. 
5 PM; Watch NASCAR Bojangles Southern 500
Rinse Repeat...

Thanks for considering!

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I bet Mrs. Slippy could use the break. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)




----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

That's actually kind of an interesting idea. Have a guest moderator for a day or a weekend once a month. ???

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That's actually kind of an interesting idea. Have a guest moderator for a day or a weekend once a month. ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I would ban jammer and any other liberals.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I would ban jammer and any other liberals.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ah, they keep you on your toes and most times liven things up a little.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Ah, they keep you on your toes and most times liven things up a little.


No way, I really hate liberal/Communists. The only thing that I hate worse is my wife.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Cricket
> 
> I was wondering you could appoint me a M-FAD...Moderator For A Day? This coming Sunday would be good, I have nothing to do but watch NASCAR (Bojangles Southern 500 at Darlington) and drink heavily.
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong, Slippy.
5 AM, wake up.
6 AM Breakfast consisting of several shots of cheap whiskey, say Jack Daniels, THEN start your day.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I enjoy reading and conversing here when I have the time. You all do a great job maintaining order....Thanks for nothing! :devil:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

THis place has come along way... Hell I got banned the first time cause I told someone to suck start a shot gun....but then there was shadow banning...BS games going on and the great banishment period of the Dark ages.... We all learned from that and now we have a sight that has a lot of topics...Fewer about Survival than I'd like....more about politics which I abhore.


I loved the days when someone said...here is my plan, How would you defeat it. I'm a tactical sole....not a strategic one.... I believe in ever moving and reducing a need for strategic by making your tactical so supreme strategic becomes self evident.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> THis place has come along way... Hell I got banned the first time cause I told someone to suck start a shot gun....but then there was shadow banning...BS games going on and the great banishment period of the Dark ages.... We all learned from that and now we have a sight that has a lot of topics...Fewer about Survival than I'd like....more about politics which I abhore.
> 
> I loved the days when someone said...here is my plan, How would you defeat it. I'm a tactical sole....not a strategic one.... I believe in ever moving and reducing a need for strategic by making your tactical so supreme strategic becomes self evident.


That's a really good idea. We should have a section or a thread about how would you defeat a person's plan.

Then again it would probably be limited information and hard to decipher (opsec).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> THis place has come along way... Hell I got banned the first time cause I told someone to suck start a shot gun....but then there was shadow banning...BS games going on and the great banishment period of the Dark ages.... We all learned from that and now we have a sight that has a lot of topics...Fewer about Survival than I'd like....more about politics which I abhore.
> 
> I loved the days when someone said...here is my plan, How would you defeat it. I'm a tactical sole....not a strategic one.... I believe in ever moving and reducing a need for strategic by making your tactical so supreme strategic becomes self evident.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Do they make you read the art of war for special ops training?


No. They don't.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

THe Art of war covers various Strategic and Tactical points of interest. WE have much required reading. Me? I right my own gawddamn rules because we don't live in CHina over 4000 years ago...or in Asia 2000 years ago....we live here...right now...and the things I teach and believe will win fights right now... Will they accomplish strategic long term goals? No...because I am only guided by a priciple that all men are created equal. Todays world wants to say that one's race or genetics is inherently evil and must be castigated.... Well it doesn't fit with my tactical perception. A man is a man... a woman is a woman...they can do certain things as a matter of course and they cannot do others....

If my enemy disagrees then have them collect all the women and reproduce an enemy to defeat me...without men.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And if you really piss us off, we'll come to your country and educate your women.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> No. They don't.


*Edited by Denton. Play nice!*


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> THe Art of war covers various Strategic and Tactical points of interest. WE have much required reading. Me? I right my own gawddamn rules because we don't live in CHina over 4000 years ago...or in Asia 2000 years ago....we live here...right now...and the things I teach and believe will win fights right now... Will they accomplish strategic long term goals? No...because I am only guided by a priciple that all men are created equal. Todays world wants to say that one's race or genetics is inherently evil and must be castigated.... Well it doesn't fit with my tactical perception. A man is a man... a woman is a woman...they can do certain things as a matter of course and they cannot do others....
> 
> If my enemy disagrees then have them collect all the women and reproduce an enemy to defeat me...without men.


Defeated in one on one combat or defeated ideologically over time? While the art of war is Chinese and very old it is applicable to modern war imo.

If the enemy had all the women you would be patiently out bred until tactics have no measure.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Defeated in one on one combat or defeated ideologically over time? While the art of war is Chinese and very old it is applicable to modern war imo.
> 
> If the enemy had all the women you would be patiently out bred until tactics have no measure.


If you had any relevent common sense you would know that the ones breeding might just be the tactical winners...which was the position of the Mongles and others. Don't come play this little game if your gonna introduce stupidity into the history of it. All through time it was predicated that the winner would dilute the blood line of the loser and create the new....so your point is stupid at best.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

wat persists is the thought of individual responsibiliy and freedom.....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton please don’t edit his responses to me. I like to learn


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> If you had any relevent common sense you would know that the ones breeding might just be the tactical winners...which was the position of the Mongles and others. Don't come play this little game if your gonna introduce stupidity into the history of it. All through time it was predicated that the winner would dilute the blood line of the loser and create the new....so your point is stupid at best.


That was my point. Actactly what you said after my response. But to my understanding that is a strategy and not tactics. I am drunk and might be wrong..


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have one question...was this thread not a thank you to the mods? Can we move this conversation out to another thread and get back to the thanks you's? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> I have one question...was this thread not a thank you to the mods? Can we move this conversation out to another thread and get back to the thanks you's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Good point.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

they dilute the truth in to moments of sanity


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

During Vietnam, (before my time) Secretary McNamara was the epitome of a numbers guy. He ran a war staff that was filled with the first Whiz Kids. According to him, (and them) Vietnam could be reduced to an algorithm, and if we got the algorithm right, we would know exactly how many soldiers, bombs and bullets to feed into the grinder. Then you expend X amount of ammo, you kill Y amount of folks, and we would know exactly what we would need to do to win. A lot of it was based on France during World War II, and it probably would have worked there. (My opinion.)

Some of his algorithms rotated around a cogent ten day plan and a cogent thirty day plan. Commanders at the company and battalion levels had to be convinced (and finally ordered) to write ten and thirty day plans that included appropriate numbers, grunts, bullets, deadlines, casualties and body counts. Don't forget the body count. They (the body counts) were fed into an algorithm that was supposed to predict the date the war would end, while the casualties would be used in another algorithm to control the stream of replacements.

Watching a documentary about Vietnam a couple years ago, I learned that at the same time Secretary McNamara was trying to enforce his order that American commanders write ten and thirty day plans, our enemy the North Vietnamese had a ten, fifteen and twenty _*year*_ plan for the war. They were planning where the next generation of officers and enlisted would come from, how they would be developed and where they would get the materiel they would need to fight. They had detailed plans for the maintenance and expansion of the Ho Chi Minh network of roads and trails that covered _decades_. They wanted all the folks, men, women and children at Cu Chi to dig one cubic meter of new tunnel a day. For twenty years.

Sound tactics win battles, battles win operations. But without a strategy that is superior to the enemy's strategy for winning the entire war, they're a waste of time, treasure and lives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

May Robert McNamara rot in hell.
There were so many young men hiding from the draft behind student and other deferments, or joining the reserves and Guard, or running away to Canada to avoid Vietnam that there was the beginnings of a manpower shortage.
Beginning in 1966 he began Project 100,000 to draft or enlist men who were below the current IQ threshold of 80 to become trigger pullers in the Vietnam meatgrinder. As in 100,000 PER YEAR. How many of these poor souls died? No one really knows.


This was not common knowledge until many years after the war. I served with some, but at the time I didn't understand that they were "slow". One such Private's name will be in my mind forever. I've searched on The Wall for his name, and it's not there. I can only hope someone took pity on him and sent him somewhere safe.


McNamara and his whiz kids are also the reason the M16, which was originally adopted for the Air Force to guard flight lines, was forced upon the Army and Marines. That is a story in itself.


I hope Robert McNamara, LBJ and Henry Kissinger are burning in Hell right now for what they did to those who fought in Vietnam. We were the best America had, and we were wasted because of the egos of old men.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> May Robert McNamara rot in hell.
> There were so many young men hiding from the draft behind student and other deferments, or joining the reserves and Guard, or running away to Canada to avoid Vietnam that there was the beginnings of a manpower shortage.
> Beginning in 1966 he began Project 100,000 to draft or enlist men who were below the current IQ threshold of 80 to become trigger pullers in the Vietnam meatgrinder. As in 100,000 PER YEAR. How many of these poor souls died? No one really knows.
> 
> ...


God sees everything. I know you know God is merciful and just. Vengeance is His, He will repay.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 82035
> 
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that our moderators are volunteers who spend much of their free time working to keep things running smoothly. They do so out of the goodness of their hearts and because they want to help the community grow and flourish. They handle spam quickly and make sure that our rules are followed across the board, making it better for all of us.
> ...


I don't spend a lot of time on PF nowadays but in the few years I have the mods have always been great (especially when it comes to spam and communication) so a big thanks to you all!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm gonna come on out and say it ….. I think the election of our mods was rigged, voted in place by illegals, and convicts. I didn't vote for any of them, did you? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm gonna come on out and say it &#8230;.. I think the election of our mods was rigged, voted in place by illegals, and convicts. I didn't vote for any of them, did you? :vs_no_no_no:


I can't say anything. I was being a lobbyist watching out for my special interest. :tango_face_grin:

ETA: {{{sigh}}} Wrong thread...........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm gonna come on out and say it &#8230;.. I think the election of our mods was rigged, voted in place by illegals, and convicts. I didn't vote for any of them, did you? :vs_no_no_no:


Pfft.

The Russians had my back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I'm gonna come on out and say it &#8230;.. I think the election of our mods was rigged, voted in place by illegals, and convicts. I didn't vote for any of them, did you? :vs_no_no_no:


You're assuming there was even an _election_. lain:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Pfft.
> 
> The Russians had my back.


You and Putin are drinking buddies......... I KNEW IT!!!!

SOMEONE CALL FOR A SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!!! IMPEACH DENTON!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You and Putin are drinking buddies......... I KNEW IT!!!!
> 
> SOMEONE CALL FOR A SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!!! IMPEACH DENTON!!


He and I aren't on speaking terms after I switched to green tea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You and Putin are drinking buddies......... I KNEW IT!!!!
> 
> SOMEONE CALL FOR A SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!!! IMPEACH DENTON!!


Not only Denton (not his real name)

I, Mikhail Kalashnikov, have shared many wodka's with Comrade Putin.
Did you never wonder why I disdain Yankee AR?


----------

